
Mimalloc: Free List Sharding in Action - matt_d
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/publication/mimalloc-free-list-sharding-in-action/
======
derkha
Implementation on Github:
[https://github.com/microsoft/mimalloc](https://github.com/microsoft/mimalloc)

